# Favorite Halloween Catalogs



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey, gang.

I had an idea. There are a number of interesting mail-order catalogs out there, such Frightcatalog.com and orientaltrading.com, but there are a lot out there with some really worthwhile stuff that oftentimes get overlooked.

Tell us some catalogs we might want to order, the more, the better.
Oh! Try and include a link if you can.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rhode Island Novelties* is very similar to Oriental Trading Company.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Lakeside Collection; Collections, Etc.; and Design Toscano are some of my recommendations.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

These are great.

Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the hookup !


----------



## Eureekachu (Jul 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, I haven't done much research for lesser-known suppliers lately. I'm surprised my two current favorites - Lillian Vernon and Grandin Road - haven't been mentioned yet, both being considered more mainstream. They're great if you're going for a more elegant/nostalgic/homey decor scheme, as I usually do, and often for a lot less than you'd expect. ^^


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Eureekachu said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't done much research for lesser-known suppliers lately. I'm surprised my two current favorites - Lillian Vernon and Grandin Road - haven't been mentioned yet, both being considered more mainstream. They're great if you're going for a more elegant/nostalgic/homey decor scheme, as I usually do, and often for a lot less than you'd expect. ^^


Wow! I had never seen these before. Thanks for sharing!!

Please keep those suggestions coming!!


----------



## fritz42_male (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is part of my supplier list - if you have suppliers to add, tack them on the bottom. If any kind departed soul wants to organise them into groups then please do so.

Mods if this is against the rules or offends your sponsors then please delete.


Featured Items US:YES CANADA:YES INTERNATIONAL:YES

Halloween Decorations, Halloween Props, Halloween Costumes, Halloween Masks, Halloween Accessories US:YES CANADA:YES INTERNATIONAL:NO

Scary Halloween Props! - Night Frights Ghost Bust! US:YES CANADA:YES INTERNATIONAL:YES

Model Skull (Life-size model of human skull) US:YES CANADA:YES INTERNATIONAL:YES

Corpses For Sale US:YES CANADA:YES INTERNATIONAL:YES

Oriental Trading Company US:YES CANADA:YES INTERNATIONAL:NO

Halloween Prop Building Supplies For The Home Haunter - Monster Guts US:YES CANADA:YES INTERNATIONAL:YES

Anatomical Chart Company... US:YES CANADA:YES INTERNATIONAL:YES

Instant Light up Products UNKNOWN

Human Skull Model, 4th class US:YES CANADA:YES INTERNATIONAL:YES

Cryptic Imports, creators of Cryptic Skulls, the affordable human skull prop for the halloween, haunted attraction, and theatrical industries US:YES CANADA:YES INTERNATIONAL:YES SHIP:EXPENSIVE

Big Scream TV&#153; Vol 1-3

Brookshire Software - Visual Show Automation (VSA) - The Solution for Show Control Software

Computer & Electronic Services

EFX-TEK

Welcome to SurplusGizmos.com, LLC - We sell the Gizmos that bring your ideas to life!

Minions Web

Halloween Costumes, Batman, Flapper, 50's, Hippie, Cinderella, Spiderman Costumes

Halloween Costumes For Adults, Teens, and Kids - In Costume

Graveyardskulls - Animatronic Skulls for your Halloween Haunt

Buy Costumes, Wigs, Masks, Halloween Costumes & More

Straight Jacket jackets- Monkey Dungeon Clothing

Halloween Costumes for Adults & Kids Since 1954 - Anytime Costumes

FrightProps - Halloween Decorations, Halloween Props, Pneumatic Props, Animated Props, Halloween Accessories

Halloween Costumes - Childrens & Adult Halloween costume ideas available online on SpiritHalloween

Costumes for all occasions at AnniesCostumes.com: Costumes and Costume Accessories for all sizes: adults, kids, babies, plus size & even costumes for your pets!

Home - Nightmare Store

Halloween costumes for adults, kids & plus | Costume Universe |Atlanta Georgia


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

fritz42_male:
Spats was looking for mail order catalogs that you can physically get thru the mail. Most of yours don't have catalogs to ship to you, or am i missing something?


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Here are mine:

OakIsland Attractions
EDIT:Not sure if they ship out catalogs anymore. They did last year, but cant find the link now, but heres the link to the online catalog:http://oakislandentertainment.com/OakIsland_ScareProducts_2009Catalog.pdf

FrightProps - Halloween Decorations, Halloween Props, Pneumatic Props, Animated Props, Halloween Accessories
Edit: Again, used to have a catalog, not anymore.

The Lighter Side : Collectibles, t-shirts, and other inexpensive gifts ideas : Welcome!-has some costumes and decor

Things You Never Knew Existed : Gag gifts, novelties and toys : Welcome!-again, costumes and props

Free Catalogs - Lab Safety Supply® - LSS-Biohazard signs, caution tapes

American DJ HomepageAmerican DJ Homepage[/url]-blacklights, strobes, etc.

Rose Brand Catalog Request-scrim, burlap, erosion cloth

Parts Express Catalog Sign-Up-speakers and electronics

Manufacturers of Quality Miniature Fluid Power, Pneumatic and Electronic Control Devices for Automation-pneumatic parts

American Science & Surplus : Request a Printed Catalog-random parts, electronics, motors


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay Eureekachu, I didn't know Lillian Vernon had so much nice Halloween stuff and I've never heard of Grandin Road before. That's now my newest favorite store!!! Thanks!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Home Furnishings, Home Decor, Outdoor Furniture & Modern Furniture | Pottery Barn Halloween merch not up yet... They usually have some nice (and expensive) Halloween items. Order quick because they sell out fast on the hot items!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

nightrideproductions said:


> fritz42_male:
> Spats was looking for mail order catalogs that you can physically get thru the mail. Most of yours don't have catalogs to ship to you, or am i missing something?


Nightride,

True, I was looking for mail order catalogs, but I'm happy to have these included if the mods are okay with it. If not, yeah, we can stick with mail-order. I appreciate Fritz's contribution, and your trying to keep the thread on track.
Mucho Appreciated.

On another point, I'm glad to see some of the more well-known mags mentioned. A lot of folks are just now learning about Grandin Road, frightcatalog, etc.

So if you think your favorite catalog is too familiar, post it anyway. Ya never know; it may be that some posters have never heard of it.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I know this is an extremely old thread, but I ran across it while searching for print catalogs today. Just wanted to comment that I wish more Halloween companies did them. Getting my Frightprops catalog every year really gets me into the season. Would like to see some from Gore Galore, Monster Guts, and maybe even Spirit. I know print catalogs are probably not a cost effective way of doing things these days, but there is just something about having that printed catalog to look through that gets me going.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Improvements Catalog
https://www.improvementscatalog.com/

Here's the link for the Halloween stuff they've got so far:
https://www.improvementscatalog.com/halloween-decor/

Request a paper catalog here:
https://www.improvementscatalog.com/RequestACatalogView?storeId=11653&catalogId=11653


----------



## parthjain102 (Aug 2, 2018)

I have a lot of unique ideas of Halloween decorations[/URL]. Make your party more memorable with us. We design DIY all accessories for halloween party.


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

parthjain102 said:


> I have a lot of unique ideas of Halloween decorations[/URL]. Make your party more memorable with us. We design DIY all accessories for halloween party.


what kind of diy ideas did you have?


----------



## Bigbadwolf7676 (Aug 13, 2020)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> I know this is an extremely old thread, but I ran across it while searching for print catalogs today. Just wanted to comment that I wish more Halloween companies did them. Getting my Frightprops catalog every year really gets me into the season. Would like to see some from Gore Galore, Monster Guts, and maybe even Spirit. I know print catalogs are probably not a cost effective way of doing things these days, but there is just something about having that printed catalog to look through that gets me going.


Gore galore/spirit Halloween/poison props and several others used to do print catalog's....but stopped a few years ago...I know they can't put everything they have online in one print catalog...but I greatly prefer to look at a print catalog then stare at a computer screen forever.


----------

